# Sweet And Sour Pork Recipe



## powerplantop (Jul 6, 2013)

2 Pounds Pork cut into strips
1 20oz can of Pineapple chunks. 
2 Tablespoons soy sauce
Oil for Frying

Batter

1/2 Cup Plus 1 Tablespoon Corn Starch
2 Egg Whites
1/2 Cup Water

Sauce

1 Cup Pineapple Juice / Water (add water to the juice to make 1 cup)
1/4 Cup Sugar
1 Tablespoon Brown Sugar
1 Tablespoon Honey
1/4 Cup Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Soy sauce
1 Carrot thinly sliced 
1 small Red Bell Pepper sliced
1 medium Onion sliced
Pineapple Chunks
1 Tablespoon Oil
Thickening slurry
1 Tablespoons Water
1 Tablespoons Corn Starch

Make sauce: Slightly soften onion, pepper and carrot in oil. Add other sauce ingredients. 

Prepare pork: Add soy sauce to pork then add batter. 

Fry pork in small batches in oil at 330F to 350F to add a little color. After all pork has had a first fry increase oil temp to 375F and fry the pork again in larger batches to get a nice brown color. 

Bring sauce to a boil and add Slurry to thicken the sauce. Pour sauce over pork and serve. 




Sweet and Sour Pork by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## pacanis (Jul 6, 2013)

I like.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 6, 2013)

Looks tastey.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 6, 2013)

That looks really good!


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks guys, this version is quite good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 6, 2013)

Always on the lookout for a sweet and sour sauce that is not too sweet.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks, copied and saved!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 6, 2013)

That looks amazing!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 7, 2013)

I was so disappointed the last time i ordered SS chicken from my favorite take out place.  Their spicy foods are perfect --hot and spicey.  They drowned my chicken in an ersatz red colored sugar syrup. tsk tsk.   

I used to have a good recipe.  Don't know where it is, 3x5 card probably inserted inside a cookbook as  a bookmark someplace.  Lot of good that is.  heheh.  I think I better copy yet another of your good recipes.


----------



## Caslon (Jul 7, 2013)

I too have ordered ss pork and didn't like how gigantic each piece of meat, vegetable and fruit was, but that's the style in a lot of restaurants. 

I like how simple the ingredients in your recipe are, nothing requiring going to a foreign foods market.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 8, 2013)

Your recipes are always fantabulous and like the others, I'm never happy with SS pork. I bet your twice fried meat the secret, and I can't wait to try it.
Thanks once again.


----------



## frenchguycooking (Jul 8, 2013)

Love the sweet sour thing ! Recipe looks really nice


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 8, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Your recipes are always fantabulous and like the others, I'm never happy with SS pork. I bet your twice fried meat the secret, and I can't wait to try it.
> Thanks once again.



Thank you for the nice words. I do hope that you are happy with how it turns out.


----------



## luckytrim (Jul 12, 2013)

.about how many pineapple chunks did you use ?

oops... Never Mind, saw it !


----------

